

11 Inspiring Life Lessons from Bruce Lee - dchs
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2010/06/11-inspiring-life-lessons-from-bruce.html

======
alanthonyc
_"Do not concentrate on my finger, or you will miss all of the heavenly
glory."_

~~~
Psyonic
Great quote, but without the opening, "It's like a finger, pointing at the
moon." It doesn't really make sense...

------
zeynel1
“A goal is not always meant to be reached, it often serves simply as something
to aim at.”

This principle seems to have adapted by google as presented here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1440685>

